# What does this look like?



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)




----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Could that be the very rare Serrasalmus spilo?


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

ruby red spilo/ medinai?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Do you know locality where collected? Look like silver eyes to me, how large is it?


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

Frank, I was hoping this would catch your eye. It came out of Venezuela. I will have the exact location later.


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

Here are 2 pics of the fish I named "Ruby Red Spilo". The fish were caught in Southern Brasil, not far from the flood plain of the upper Araguaia. The first pic is in my tanks here, the second in my net in Brasil. Note the clear hyaline (sp) border in back of the WIDE black caudal band. Hence, the spilopleura reference. No one has since but a satisfactory name (to me) on this.










Note the red eye.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

There purty


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

Here is a Venezuela black rhom from the same area.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

First pic i believe that it is a Medinai.

What do you think Frank?


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

Central Venazuela, just west of San Fernando, on Rio Apure


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> SharkAquarium Posted on Apr 21 2004, 11:03 PM
> Central Venazuela, just west of San Fernando, on Rio Apure


If the locality is correct (Rio Apure) then the fish is S. medinai.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> SharkAquarium Posted on Apr 21 2004, 09:08 PM
> Here are 2 pics of the fish I named "Ruby Red Spilo". The fish were caught in Southern Brasil, *not far from the flood plain of the upper Araguaia.* The first pic is in my tanks here, the second in my net in Brasil. Note the clear hyaline (sp) border in back of the WIDE black caudal band. Hence, the spilopleura reference. No one has since but a satisfactory name (to me) on this.


Jegu lists S. spilopleura from Tocantins-Araguaia. Would certainly fit this fish.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> SharkAquarium Posted on Apr 21 2004, 09:11 PM
> Here is a Venezuela black rhom from the same area.


I showed a similar fish to Machado and he thought the fish was S. altuvei. But I agree with your ID.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

can i have him
that is one sweet specimen
how much are u asking for him


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

Frank, can you surmise why he said 'altuvei'?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> SharkAquarium Posted on Apr 22 2004, 12:44 PM
> Frank, can you surmise why he said 'altuvei'?


Simply said, they share a similar parallel (or twin) growth much like S. spilopleura and S. marginatus do. That is until they reach a certain age. Myself, I have a bit of difficulty telling them apart at very small sizes. I think (in speaking for Antonio), the body shapes are very similar hence his thought the fishes that I showed him might be S. altuvei. The red eye of course persuaded him to think otherwise. I've had hobbyist in the past who brought me their pirana thinking it was S. rhombeus (that's the name the dealers used) and they turned out to be either altuvei or compressus. At first glance (the fishes were 7 inches), I thought rhombeus too, that is until I put it in the aquario and then I saw much more valid differences.

In a nutshell, I think photos (for Antonio) are difficult to ascertain positive fish ID's because of color distortion and other factors. And I'm in the same boat.

BTW, those are some nice fish.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

IMHO...that´s S. medinai...very common for Portugueza, Apure and manny other rivers (Los Llanos region) here in Venezuela...







!


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

Has this fish been imported?

g


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> SharkAquarium Posted on Apr 25 2004, 05:19 PM
> Has this fish been imported?
> 
> g


Yes, I think its a German exporter that has been bringing them in to a few dealers. Not very many.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

that would be a dead piranha imo..


----------



## a*men (Mar 23, 2004)

wow nice p's


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> IMHO...that´s S. medinai...very common for Portugueza, Apure and manny other rivers (Los Llanos region) here in Venezuela...:nod: !


 Hey Compadre, Viva Caracas!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Very nice coloration on some of thos P! Will you be selling these soon?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

One other thing George, Maggio-Leccia, (who recently died) in his papers on Venezuelan fishes listed S. medinai as S. spilopleura. Jegu also characterized that spilopleura was in Venezuela and commented that Fink & Machado missed that species by not mentioning it. Antonio recently remarked to me that spilopleura is NOT in Venezuela and is represented by S. medinai a similar appearing species. In others words both Jegu and Maggio were wrong.


----------

